# Inexpensive LED bow headlights?



## Blake (Aug 11, 2015)

Are there any LED flood/spots that I can mount to the bow of a jon that are decent quality? I really don't feel like dropping 100 plus. I don't need to light up the world, just need to be able to see stumps out ahead of me.


----------



## NEPA_Fisherman (Aug 11, 2015)

This light peaked my interest a while back but never got around to picking one up. Seems like it would be plenty bright to do what you need. Price seems pretty fair too.

https://www.basspro.com/Attwood-XFS-Multifunction-LED-Sport-Light/product/14080207220046/


----------



## Vader809 (Aug 13, 2015)

That's decent price. I looked at one for $79.00,1850 lumens, but has to be wired. I like that this is portable.


----------



## GTS225 (Aug 13, 2015)

Haven't looked for anything, myself, so can't offer a review. 
You might find something here; https://www.superbrightleds.com/

Roger


----------



## Vader809 (Aug 16, 2015)

Wal-Mart has the Atwood light for $35.00


----------



## P180Pilot (Aug 22, 2015)

There was a build in the Jon / V Boat build section and he had these lights mounted:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00G620ZVU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1LHYP56PG11FM


----------



## sunshine (Feb 5, 2016)

I just bought one of these : https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KQXKG46?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

Can't go wrong for $36


----------



## Scott85 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sunshine I got the same one, even if I have to replace I every couple of years I don't care. I like the brightness of it.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brody (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a pair of KAWELL K5-5012 
they are amazing!!!
They are only 12w and 16$ each



I have had them for 1 year now with no issue they are very well built 

Here's a picture ony 14' v


----------



## Capt1972 (Feb 7, 2016)

sunshine said:


> I just bought one of these : https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KQXKG46?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
> 
> Can't go wrong for $36


yup! got one. Awesome!


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 16, 2016)

Capt1972 said:


> sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought one of these : https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KQXKG46?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
> ...



I bought and installed the same one on my boat back in December. Silly bright!!


----------



## DaleH (Feb 16, 2016)

Like many, I know the concept of lumens is the newest way to rate light output, but I still have a hard time trying to get a handle on it. So maybe this on-line chart I just found might be of some use ...

*Old Watts Approx Lumens*

25 W_____ 230 - 270 lamp

35 W_____	250 - 280 spotlight
_________ 200-300 useful lumens (spotlight)
_________ 390 - 410 lamp

40 W_____ 440 - 460 lamp

50 W_____ 330 - 400 spotlight
_________ 350-450 Useful Lumens (spotlight)

60 W_____ 800 - 850 lamp

75 W_____ 1000-1100 lamp

100W_____ 1500-1600 lamp


----------



## bobby_bates (Mar 2, 2016)

I bought the Attwood, and I too have a jon boat. It lights up where I need to see, and I mounted it on the front/right side of the boat. I also bought the Attwood Nav lights, which are fantastic. The only issue is trying to make sure your friends/sons don't kick the base plate off the boat when they get in/out. I've gone through 4 base plates already, and 2 lights. Seems to me they should float, but no luck on that aspect...


----------

